# Cheap .45 ACP practice ammo?



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, I've heard Wolf ammo isnt so great, and that most of you buy WWB, normally from Walmart? Our Walmarts here say they "dont sell firearms or ammunition". I've seen some websites with some decent prices but then there is the shipping cost added on which nearly or totally defeats the purpose. Any suggestions? I am going to try and buy reloads from the gun range but last time they were out of .45 ACP and its a long drive I guess I'd have to call them, and i don't even know how much they charge yet either.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Natchezz has a good deal on CCI Blazer .45ACP. It comes close to local stores here.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Independent (blue and white box) isn't bad, they're factory reloads. I have three walmarts near me, the two that stopped selling FFL arms (the other two still carry black powder rifles since no FFL is required to sell those) still carry ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Wal-Marts here sell ammo - stopped carrying guns earlier this year.

I usually buy CCI Blazer 9mm for $5.69 at my local academy sport store, but I don't believe the chain extends that far north.

Their 45 ACP is pretty well priced too...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

> Cheap .45 ACP practice ammo?


Start handloading, youll have ammo any time you want at a reasonable price.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

2400 said:


> Start handloading, youll have ammo any time you want at a reasonable price.


:smt033 +1 with 2400. That new baby is going to take a lot of your income for sure. Try and start you a little fun for a press. I hate to think what I have spent on ammo in my life. Enough to build Winchester a new plant. Good luck.:smt082


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Wideners has good deals and very reasonable shipping. Just picked up 1000rnds of .40 and .45 blazer aluminum.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions, as far as Walmarts i called around and none near me sell ammo or at least they said they don't .. academy sprts/outdoors isnt in WI ... as for the rest I'll look into them later, sleepy lol (almost 5am)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I switched to all 9mm because of the ammo cost. Now, I can afford to shoot 200 rounds every other week 

And, I know everyone says to reload - but I am not interested. I had a neg experience w/ reloads 1 time, and I will never use them again. And, I have no interest in making my own bullets.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I switched to all 9mm because of the ammo cost. Now, I can afford to shoot 200 rounds every other week


Cost of ammo has correlation to what I bet my life on (no offense Ship) I'll gladly pay for .45 and .357 Sig...with that being said I bought a case of Blazer Brass $8 a box at this insane 4th of July sale a local gun store was having.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Cost of ammo has correlation to what I bet my life on (no offense Ship) I'll gladly pay for .45 and .357 Sig...with that being said I bought a case of Blazer Brass $8 a box at this insane 4th of July sale a local gun store was having.


That is a fair statement - but its not like I am shooting a 22 LR either. I am satisfied with the 9mm cartidge. Shot placement is what counts. So, I'm keeping my 9mms. Sorry :smt023


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I am satisfied with the 9mm cartidge. Shot placement is what counts. So, I'm keeping my 9mms. Sorry :smt023


I don't trust calm cool collected shot placement when I'm freaking scared for my life, I want something that hits hard and puts people down if I happen to hit 1 or two in the bread basket (and yes I practice at the range under stress drawing from a holster). But again to each his own. I do like the 9mm's for shooters, just want a bigger bang...I feel that with plenty of practice, the controllability issue becomes a non-issue. You shoot well whatever you practice with.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, U'd be surprised that those little rounds don't "knock back" anyone - too many movies put that into people's heads. 

Anyway, use what you like...


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

just wanted to sya thanks again for the suggestions guys

i'd been using Sellior and Belloit (spelling?) or whatever, but it was costing me 15 dollars and box plus tax at the gun shop PLUS i hear it's very dirty ammo.

So for 6 boxes of S&B at Gunshop after tax it would be about $95.30
but instead, I bought 6 boxes of CCI Blazer Brass from Natzhezss.com : $72.13 after shipping and handling

i'd save more money the more i bought at once, but i've got to test it out first  , thanks again guys


PS - as for handloading im too poor for the startup costs right now and dont shoot much, yet, lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great, let us know how it goes


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I get magtech at my local store for $12 a box. No tax. It is surprisingly clean accurate munition. If nowhere near your offers a good price it is always worth it to buy in bulk. Or reload. I still do not know how to reload. Some day


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

The best deal I have found on range ammo is WWB .45 ACP FMJ 100 round box for $22.00. I looked several places online, Midway and several others I can't beat the above price if I factor in shipping.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

One said:


> as for handloading im too poor for the startup costs right now and dont shoot much, yet, lol


If you're interested in handloading and have little to no money, try what my neighbor is doing. He's been buying equipment one or two pieces at a time as he finds them.

At least buy a manual or two and read them. You'll learn a lot about safety, how ammunition works, what the components do and ballistics.

In a year he's picked up bullets and primers (on sale, gun shows), a press and dies (ebay), scale (yard sale), brass (saved from shooting and picked up at the range), manuals (sales, ebay, yard sales, gun shows).


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

One said:


> Oh, I've seen some websites with some decent prices but then there is the shipping cost added on which nearly or totally defeats the purpose.


At least out here I don't have to pay sales tax if the internet order is from out of state. On a small order it's usually a wash paying for the shipping vs. paying sales tax, so if the internet prices are cheaper it's still a good deal. On a large order the savings in no tax usually is a lot more than the shipping costs.

That being said I still go to Wally World for WWB. $24 for 100 packs of .45 and $14 for 100 packs of 9mm. I also get .45 in CCI Brass at under $11 a box of 50. Seems most walmarts in the bay area recently stopped selling ammo, so often they drive out here an buy everything in stock, so I have to buy plenty when it's available now as well.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

:smt023 CCI blazers are a pretty good deal at Natchezz, but shipping could kill you as well. Really it's all the same. It comes down to ordering stuff in bulk online and having when you want/need it. The problem I've ran into with Walmart is that they may only have a box or two and I need more, so you pay extra at the range.:smt023


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I use 9mm ammo, its much cheaper


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> I use 9mm ammo, its much cheaper


The OP was asking about .45 ACP fifteen years ago, John. Try to stay on subject if you are able.


----------

